# Tax Question about what to deduct



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

My question is that when you deduct the standard IRS depreciation of $0.56 per mile for your taxes, *what is included and what can you add on top of that?*


Gas?
Maintenance?
Accident insurance deductibles, or the cost of repair if less then deductible?
Meals while you are working?
Car washes? What if you self-wash your car, can you deduct the stuff you had to buy to do that (soap, tre gloss, interior cleaners, polish, wax)?
I had to get a city permit where I drive, I assume I will get to deduct that?
What of those can I deduct on top of the $0.56? And is there anything else that I am missing that I can deduct?

Thanks


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

The standard mileage rate includes depreciation, registration, licensing, insurance, fuel, oil, maintenance and repairs. Generally, the only additional deductions you can take are parking costs, tolls, property taxes, and loan interest.

http://www.irs.gov/taxtopics/tc510.html


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

I would take car washes, city permit, all supplies needed for car to do your job, personal cell phone.....no clothes. Meals on the road maybe a portion . You need to add schedule C to 10-40. Office space, computer, office supplies ....never used turbo tax or any other of the like but accountant and he says yes or no depending on what I list for the year.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Magazine's for riders to read (your choice of course! ) 
Industry publications
Attending industry conferences and events
Training courses


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

Meals on the road, absolutely not. Cell phone, only the percentage you use it for business. Office space, etc., highly suspect that you need a home office for Uber and probably won't qualify.

There are many existing threads on tax deductions; I consider this to be the best post on the subject - https://uberpeople.net/threads/tax-write-offs.997/page-2#post-19295. That and read IRS publications.


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. Yeah, meals on the road always seemed kind of fishy as far as tax deductions. Thought it was kind of weird when I saw people on here deducting that, so I just had to ask to be sure.

So car washes would be covered under the $0.56? i.e., be considered "maintenance?"


----------

